# Dr pepper



## paracordist (Jul 19, 2013)

Have you ever wondered what the flavors in dr pepper are.All we know is their are 23 of them.


----------



## glock26USMC (Jul 19, 2013)

Never have even thought about it, all I know is I love Dr. pepper


----------



## paracordist (Jul 19, 2013)

It's kinda like a cherry soda.


----------



## Vin (Apr 4, 2013)

I am pretty sure there is no pepper. I think we should sue for false advertisement.


----------



## glock26USMC (Jul 19, 2013)

Vin said:


> I am pretty sure there is no pepper. I think we should sue for false advertisement.


How much you think we can get ?


----------



## Vin (Apr 4, 2013)

I am hoping a few million each. Anyone a paracordist AND a lawyer?


----------



## J-Will (Jul 19, 2013)

Dang, talk about random! But I do love some Dr. Pepper. I'm pretty much addicted to the Cherry Dr. Pepper lately.....


----------



## paracordist (Jul 19, 2013)

Well when I'll sue I'll make sure that everyone gets $5.


----------



## paracordist (Jul 19, 2013)

When I sue:eyebulge:


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

What if the made with prune juice rumor wasnt a rumor after all? I like Dr. Pepper, Mtn Dew, Pepsi. Just about any pop/soda. Pepsi is my all time favorite.


----------



## havasu (Jul 18, 2013)

It does have a good taste, prune juice or not.


----------



## J-Will (Jul 19, 2013)

havasu said:


> It does have a good taste, prune juice or not.


 Exactly. I don't care what is in it. Good stuff. Makes ya fat!


----------

